# Shark in 180G?



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm planning on buying a 180 gallon tank soon (72x24x24) and am considering doing saltwater. I was wondering if there are any small sharks that would be ok in a tank this size when they are fully grown. I could go (72x24x30) but I don't think that helps when talking about sharks. 

Thanks


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Probably not. Bamboo cat sharks are smaller if you can get a male, but they swim lots at night and can abrade their noses and eyes. Best bet is to go a bit shallower and wider, say 72" x 20" x 36".

BTW... If you want a nice shark, LMK...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Any bamboo shark need at lease a 250 shalow 240 normal would be pushing it


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

A 240 gallon (8x2x2) still wouldn't be good right?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The ABSOLUTE smallest shark grows to 28", with sharks the tank should preferably be twice the length of the shark for width and three times the length of the shark for length. Take from that what you want.

I've seen Catsharks in smaller tanks, whether or not they were healthy or happy, I do not know. I am not a expert :bigsmile:


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks guys. ill probably be getting a 240 gallon tank closer to the end of the year. i dont know how im going to deal with the plumbing though.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Momobobo said:


> The ABSOLUTE smallest shark grows to 28".


Just playing devil's advocate here, but this isn't necessarily true. You can stunt their growth through various means including cooler water, less feeding and smaller space.


----------

